# Digital Performer, Garageband anyone?



## KidPsych (Sep 7, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone was using audio apps in here. The forum seems kind of low key...

so, PING.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2006)

I've used Master Tracks Pro (originally by Passport Design but now owned by GVOX) on Macs ranging from a Macintosh SE/30 to a Motorola StarMax 4000 PowerPC Macintosh clone.  Currently, it's running on a Quadra 650 and it works great.  Now with my iMac G5 (which has replaced the StarMax as the resident PowerPC Mac), I also use GarageBand and I will be trying out Jokosher and LMMS on Linux (I have Ubuntu installed on one of my PCs and also on the iMac G5).

I've tried Ardour on OS X as well, but I didn't have the time to play around with Jack OS X.  Ardour for Mac OS X also requires X11 to be installed.

I also have a Yamaha S08 88-key synth, fully weighted, and a Kawai K4 synth.


----------



## Trip (Sep 8, 2006)

GarageBand is good fun. I've been using it since way back when it was first released, I'm really impressed with the improvements/changes they've made to version 3.0.2 (103)! It's professional and fun. Unfortunately I only get to play with it between classes occasionally now. Maybe someday I'll be a famous Garageband conductor... maybe.


----------



## shresblo_h2o (Sep 8, 2006)

KidPsych said:


> I was wondering if anyone was using audio apps in here. The forum seems kind of low key...
> 
> so, PING.



I use GarageBand on my iMac and love it.


----------



## KidPsych (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, my set up is far from pro, but its definitely more than a hobbyist.

Motu828MKII wtih DigitalPerformer 5, Reason, and GarageBand
DBX 266XL Compressor/Gate
DBX 215 EQ
Lexicon MX200
SMAudio 8 channel Pre
M-Audio Keystation 49e
M-Audio FastTrack USB
Mic collection includes, a bunch of SM57s and 58s, PG56, PG52, PG81, Nady RSM-4, two Behringer B2PRO condensers.
I use a PowerMacG4 733 for tracking, and a MacBookPro for mixing.

I am currently building out a bedroom in my home for light recording and mixing/producing. I am working on sound treatment, mostly minimizing chirps, bounces and bass from the listening room, and turning the closet into the recording room. The recording room will be used for vox, acoustic instruments and mini-amps. After that is done, I'll find the monitors which suit me best.

As pro as I wanna be, my hearing is kind of shot. I've been drumming for about 27 years and just started wearing plugs about 2 or 3 years ago. So, I can track all day and night, but I can only mix for about 20 minutes at a time before I start making poor judgements in EQ boost.

But that said, I am pretty proud of work I have done.
http://www.bloodandcoffee.net/robthedrummer/Bunny/
http://www.bloodandcoffee.net/robthedrummer/Mandarins/
http://www.bloodandcoffee.net/AllMyPrettyOnes/
The last one is a friends band, which I recorded all live and haven't yet spent the time mixing it down and polishing it.

As far as Garageband, I feel restrained in it sometimes. Get too many tracks going and I end up getting a lot of skips and latency. I use the M-Audio stuff wiith it because its what's most recommended. But nothing is better for taking quick notes for a song idea...

Anyway, thats me.


----------



## adamlee_123 (Sep 10, 2006)

those mp3's seemed mixed pretty well , i have been using garageband since i got my first MAC about 3 weeks ago.

all my songs are mixed and except i dont have the drums in them yet , because even with my condenser my double bass is too quickly paced and it sound muddy.every have to deal with that or know how to help fix it?

i was thinking about getting pro tools, anyone have an experience with that?


----------



## KidPsych (Sep 11, 2006)

protools can get pricey fast.
But it is the gold standard in music.

I used AudioDesk 2.0 with those mixes.

As far as kick drum, I'd get a nice dynamic mic made for kick, but in a pinch, even an sm57 will work. Though Beta52, or a D112 would be preferred. 

As far as making it less muddy, You'll want to use a gate and compression on it. The gate set properly will "block" all the sound but the kick. The compression will "even" each stroke out to sound about the same. Touch of EQ to give it a bit of pop on the strike, and a bit of boom on the thump, and you should be golden.

It is really a lot more complex, but googling gate compression kick drum should get you sufficient reading material and some recorded samples to get you going in the right direction....


----------

